# Hunting houseflies with honey



## OGIGA (Feb 13, 2007)

The weather here recently warmed up a little bit so the house flies are out and about (outdoors). I think I found out a really funny way to catch and deal with houseflies.

Armed with an empty water bottle with a little bit on honey in it, I went outside to look for flies. When I saw some flies standing on leaves/blades of trees/bushes, I put the water bottle over the fly (sometimes unsuccessfully) and the fly starts flying around inside the bottle. Once it discovers the honey, it starts eating the honey and stops trying to escape. With the fly busy with the honey, I just catch other flies the same way. Most of them don't end up escaping after entering the bottle.

After I take them inside for a few minutes, they seem to be unable to fly. I don't know why, but it makes them so much easier to manage. Maybe honey causes houseflies to stop flying. Anyway, I just feed them to my mantises and my mantises seem to love it.

I've tried this twice and it was amazingly easy. No traps to set up, no smelly stuff to deal with, no maggots to manage. Anyone else want to try it out?


----------



## Rick (Feb 13, 2007)

Not gonna try it but I feed my houseflies honey and they still fly like normal.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 14, 2007)

I just spent 15 minutes outside and got 20 flies.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 14, 2007)

i guess that's ok when you have a few mantids to feed but when you have 50+ mouths to feed, i'd rather just buy. lol


----------



## awesomebillfromdawsonvill (Feb 16, 2007)

still to cold here in texas! the suns out but i dont see any flies around. I even left a bag of rotten pomagrants sitting by the trash and it didnt draw a single one. So i think its still a while off before its warm enough here for flys.


----------

